# Upsidedown and Burrowing Homer



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Homer's wierd about rolling around and contorting into some really strange (but cute) upsidedown positions when he's sleeping. He also loves to burrow up under a blanket, towel, anything to take a kitty-nap. I'll usually find a lump in my bed soon after I've made it. 

Anybody else's kitties love to burrow like that?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

My cat Lidia loves to be covered by blankets when she sleeps too  
Your kitty looks so comfortable in that blanket. lol, does your cat actually sleep on his back? He looks like he's thinking, "aww, this is the life."


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah he gets in this "play dead" position and snoozes away. He'll dream like that sometimes and his paws will flicker and his wiskers twitch. hehe

I bet Lidia is one of those kitties that gets in the way when you're making the bed lol. When straightening the blankets, Homer has to RUN up under them meowing. There's not much point in making the bed wrinkle-free 'cause he always messes it up.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

homer must get nice and toasty in those blankets – my cats love to snuggle in the blankets too, i have to post some sleeping kitty photos...


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Homer said:


> Yeah he gets in this "play dead" position and snoozes away. He'll dream like that sometimes and his paws will flicker and his wiskers twitch. hehe
> 
> I bet Lidia is one of those kitties that gets in the way when you're making the bed lol. When straightening the blankets, Homer has to RUN up under them meowing. There's not much point in making the bed wrinkle-free 'cause he always messes it up.


Max + waterbed = disaster

I let him sleep on top of the blankets (extra thick) but never in them. He is the sole reason I have to make my bed first thing each morning.

Homer is like a little human with fur. If you ever need a babysitter......


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

So cute! Nori likes to hide under the covers sometimes when we're all in bed. Mouser likes to sleep on his back like that too. When he's in that position he'll even let me rub his tummy and he seems to enjoy it!

- koneko


----------



## Kitty (Dec 16, 2002)

Hayley crawls up under the covers after we make our bed in the morning. She is really small now so she don't do much damage. Yet. Its really cute seeing a little lump in the bed.


----------



## Homer (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah the lump in the bed is always funny. Especially when he can't figure out how to get out, and the lump starts meowing! 

hehe I like to do that too, Koneko... pet Homer's belly. When he's upsidedown, I get 2 free pets and then he'll chomp me. He has all these little rules, and as long as you follow them, you're okay.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

he looks so comfy all tucked in.


----------

